# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Homeopathie helpt tegen hoest

## FRANCOIS580

*Homeopathie helpt tegen hoest*

Zit jij als zovelen met een aanslepende hoest opgezadeld? We hebben allemaal al eens met verkoudheden, griep en hoesten te kampen, zeker in het gure najaar en de koude en vochtige wintermaanden. De ene hoest is de andere niet, er bestaan immers verschillende soorten hoest allen met een specifieke behandeling. Worden we in onze dagelijkse activiteiten en, nog vervelender, tijdens onze slaap gehinderd door hevige hoestbuien, dan grijpen we massaal naar allerlei hoestsiropen en andere hoeststillende geneesmiddelen. Volgens recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken blijken deze hoestsiropen… niet zo gezond. Velen werken verslavend. Honing is gezonder én efficiënter. Niet alleen honing krijgt je hoestbuien klein. Je hebt verschillende homeopatische middelen ter beschikking om je hoest te bedaren en te genezen.

Hoesten op zich is geen ramp maar is wel erg vervelend en kan je sterk in je dagelijkse bezigheden hinderen. Hoesten is in vele gevallen een symptoom van een onderliggende en meer ernstige aandoening. Het is een natuurlijke manier om je luchtwegen te zuiveren. Met het ophoesten van slijm verwijder je allerlei schadelijke stof- en rookdeeltjes uit je luchtwegen, je keel en/of je longen. Alles wat je luchtwegen dreigt te verstoppen probeert je lichaam er via hoesten uit te krijgen. Hoesten kan ook slijm, afkomstig van een luchtwegeninfecties proberen te verwijderen. In dit geval moet je zeker een helpend handje toesteken. Bij voorkeur met kruiden, de natuur stelt heel wat ter beschikking om je hoest de baas te worden.

*Soorten hoest*
Om het meest efficiënte kruid te vinden om je hoest te stillen en te genezen, moet je uiteraard weten met welke soort hoest je te doen hebt. Je moet in de eerste plaats onderscheid maken tussen een vastzittende en een droge prikkelhoest. Hoest kan het gevolg zijn van een doodgewone verkoudheid of griep, maar erger ook van een bronchitis, van astma, en van geïrriteerde stembanden en luchtwegen. Hoest kan uiteraard ook het gevolg zijn van zenuwachtigheid, angst en stress. Allen vragen een andere aanpak en een ander kruid. Zo’n hoestreflex is bijzonder krachtig, zeker wanneer je weet dat lucht en tegelijk alle schadelijke stoffen naar buiten worden gestuwd aan een snelheid van gemiddeld 160 kilometer per uur!

*Extra tips van de homeopaat:*
• *Droge hoest:* bij een droge hoest komt geen slijm aan te pas. De oorzaak van zo’n droge hoest is niet altijd vast te stellen, een droge hoest heeft echter geen enkel nut. Een droge hoest is wel erg vervelend en kan dikwijls erg lang aanhouden.

• *Kriebelhoest:* is het gevolg van geïrriteerde slijmvliezen van je luchtwegen. Die irritatie wordt veroorzaakt door actief maar zeker ook passief roken of door een gebrek aan frisse lucht.

• *Vastzittende hoest:* wordt veroorzaakt door een virus of een bacterie. Bij vastzittende hoest wordt (gekleurd) slijm opgehoest.

• *Rokershoest:* zowel de binnenkant van je luchtpijp als van de kleinere luchtwegen (bronchen) zijn bekleed met slijmvlies en vele trilhaartjes. Deze laatsten doen dienst als een soort lopende band die zowel slijm als allerlei schadelijke stofdeeltjes via je keelholte naar buiten te brengen. Als gevolg van het roken verliezen rokers deze trilhaartjes waardoor het slijm en de schadelijke stoffen in hun luchtwegen achter blijven.

Lees verder...

----------


## mammalou

Ik zal er aan denken ....als het nodig is okay????

----------

